# I value values such as health



## ThomasK

Of course one can hardly say that, but in what terms do you express such a relationship?  
- *a value*
-* to value*, to attach importance to, to appreciate,... (> to strive for)

Dutch: 
- *een waarde*
- *waarderen*, more often: appreciëren, waarde hechten aan


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

a value → *değer*
to value → *değer vermek* (_lit._ to give value.)


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
value - ערך erech, for what youre asking an indirect translation also fits: תכונה tchuna - quality
to value - להעריך leha'arich, לתת חשיבות latet khashivut (to give importance)


----------



## ThomasK

So both in Turkish and in Hebrew you can use that expression to say: _I value (attach value to) health_. Correct?


----------



## arielipi

Why yes indeed!


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

In Portuguese:
a value → *valor
*to value → *valorizar* or *dar valor *(Just like Turkish. Lit.: "to give value").


----------



## ThomasK

Funny thing is: in Dutch 'valoriseren' would mean that we try to make (extract) as much as value as we can from it, whereas _waarderen _would simply be passive...


----------



## bibax

Czech:

I value values such as ... = *Oceňuji hodnoty jako ... *(common)

*hodnota* = a value;

*oceňovati , ceniti si* (reflex.) = to value, to appreciate;
derived from the noun *cena* = price, prize;

*ohodnotiti* (derived from *hodnota*) = to appraise (e.g. a house, a diamond, etc.);


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:
> 
> a value → *değer*
> to value → *değer vermek* (_lit._ to give value.)



We also use önemsemek (to give importance) which is very common.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*«Εκτιμώ αξίες όπως η υγεία»* [ekti'mo a'ksi.es 'opos i i'ʝi.a]

To value: *«Εκτιμώ»* [ekti'mo] (and colloquially, *«εκτιμάω»* [ekti'ma.o]) --> _to value, estimate, consider the importance of, appraise, prize_ < Classial Gr. v. *«ἐκτιμάω/ἐκτιμῶ» ĕktĭmáō (uncontracted)/ ĕktīmô (contracted)* (with the same meaning) < compound, prefix and preposition *«ἐκ» ĕk* --> _out_ (PIE *h₁eǵʰs-/ *h₁eḱs-, _out_ cf Lat. ex, ex- _out of, from_; OCS изу, _out_ > Rus. из) + Classical Gr. verb *«τίω» tíō* --> _to honour, esteem, value, appreciate_ (PIE *kʷei-, _value, honour_ cf Skt. चायु (cAyu), _showing respect/reverence (adj.)_).

Value (n.): *«Αξία»* [a'ksi.a] (fem.) < Classical Gr. fem. noun *«ἀξίᾱ» ăksíā* --> _value, wage_ (PIE *h₂eǵ-, _to carry_ cf Skt. अजति (ajati), _to drive, cast, throw, propel_); Lat. agere > It. agire, Fr./Por. agir, Ger. agieren, Eng. act).

Bonus etymology:

*«Υγεία»* [i'ʝi.a] (fem.) --> _health_ < Classical Gr. fem. noun *«ὑγείᾱ» hŭgeíā* --> _health_ (with uncertain etymology, either from 1/ PIE *h₁su-, _well_ + PIE *gʷeyh₃w-, _to live_ (Pokorny), or from 2/ PIE *h₂iu-, _span of time_ + PIE *gʷeyh₃w-, _to live_ (Weiss)).

PS: The feminine noun *«τιμή»* [ti'mi] < Classical fem. noun *«τιμὴ» tīmḕ*, although it derives from the v. *«τίω» tíō*, and while it's similar in meaning to *«ἀξίᾱ» ăksíā*, it can't be used here instead of the latter, for in Modern Greek it mostly describes the sum of money at which anything is obtained, the meaning of the specified amount of money one has to pay in order to acquire an item/service, prevails.


----------



## ThomasK

@ Czech: _cena _is not a Latin word, is it (supper)? Does _hodnota _consist of two parts/ roots? 

 @ Turkish: does _önemsemek _contain a root, an adjective maybe?

@ Greek: interesting link with _honour_, which might exist in other languages such as Germanic ones like mine, but it is not clear how - but of course the English say: _to pay tribute (honour ?)_ !
I cannot trace the PIE root right now. Is it #637-38? 

I had already discovered, pardon, realized, the link between love and money (_dear _, _cher _, _caro_, _teuer, ..._), but now there might be a link between value(s) and money...


----------



## arielipi

Also in hebrew:
להוקיר lehokir - comes from the root y-k-r (price related) to give a high value to something, similar to endear.
לרומם leromem - to "heighten" something (not directly related to values but it can be used for it)


----------



## ThomasK

Do you then say : I [_leronem] _very much your cooperation? As for lehokir: I suppose you refer to the link between love and value... Feel free to add that to the other thread (thanks in advance)!


----------



## bibax

ThomasK said:


> @ Czech: _cena _is not a Latin word, is it (supper)? Does _hodnota _consist of two parts/ roots?


The word *cena* (= price, monetary value, also prize, award, Rus. цена, pronounced tsena) is related to Greek poine (Lat. poena), originally with the same meaning.

_"POINE was spirit of retribution, vengeance, recompense, punishment and penalty for the crime of murder and manslaughter. The word poinê also referred to the bloodmoney paid to the victim's family to expiation the crime of murder."

_The noun *hodnota* (= value) is derived from the adjective hoden/hodna/hodno = good, kind, worthy of sth.


----------



## ThomasK

bibax said:


> The word *cena* (= price, monetary value, also prize, award, Rus. цена, pronounced tsena) is related to Greek poine (Lat. poena), originally with the same meaning.
> The noun *hodnota* (= value) is derived from the adjective hoden/hodna/hodno = good, kind, worthy of sth.


 Great information! Thanks! - Just by the way: don't you have _dobre _meaning 'good' too ? But I suppose _hodnota _has to do with character rather, kindness, as you suggest...


----------



## arielipi

ThomasK said:


> Do you then say : I [_leronem] _very much your cooperation? As for lehokir: I suppose you refer to the link between love and value... Feel free to add that to the other thread (thanks in advance)!


leromem - is not used that way, it is used upon animated things or third person's actions.
lehokir - it also can act as love but its context dependent.
another one:
לגדל\להגדיל legadel/lehagdil acts the same as leromem, taking grow related stuff.


----------



## bibax

> Just by the way: don't you have dobre meaning 'good' too ? But I suppose hodnota has to do with character rather, kindness, as you suggest...


Yes, *dobrý* means good, generally.

The derived abstract noun *dobrota* means goodness (svatá dobroto! = holly goodness!), kindness, generosity, ...; also delicacy, dainty, ...;

*Hodný* means 'having good character, having positive characteristics'. We discussed it in the thread "Be good" ("buď hodný").

Derived abstract nouns:
*hodnota* = value, > hodnotný = valuable, of great value;
*hodnost* = rank (in a hierarchy, e.g. lieutenant in the military hierarchy); > hodnostář = a dignitary (esp. ecclesiastical);


----------



## ThomasK

Could you find some parallel with German? I have been thinking about a link between _value _and _goodness _in Dutch (_waarde _and _goedheid_), thought of _waarheid _(truth) for a second, but apparently there is no link between the two. The link between waard (worthy) and good is not that self-evident for me as a native speaker of Dutch either, but of course un-worthy things cannot be good, or v.v. ... 

I do notice that our _waarde _can refer to 'price' too in Dutch, which I had not thought of before. But of course money is the first (?) thing/ means/... that can be used to express value in - or that is what I suppose...


----------



## bibax

In German:

*den (wahren) Wert würdigen* = to value/appreciate the (true) value;

wert, würdig (worthy of sth) - hodný/hoden;
der Wert (value) - hodnota;
werten, würdigen (to appreciate, to appraise) - hodnotit, oceňovat;
wertvoll (valuable) - hodnotný;
die Würde (Würdigkeit) = dignity; also rank (hodnost in Czech);

wertschätzen = to value, to appreciate;

German würdig and Czech hoden is used in the following popularly known sentence:
_*Herr, ich bin nicht würdig...  Pane, nejsem hoden...*_


----------



## ThomasK

Very interesting link: _schätzen _(_schat[z] _has to do with some kind of tax - or so I thought, but I seem to be mistaken: it was cattle rather) and _prec_- has to with prices... Thanks !


----------



## ancalimon

ThomasK said:


> @ Turkish: does _önemsemek _contain a root, an adjective maybe?



o : he, she, it, God

ow (Proto-Turkic): honour, holy, to belong to, to be attached to

(first two are my ideas)

(this one is most probably related) öv: to praise, eulogize

--
on ~ ön : front, first, precursor, fore, a big number, ten.   It's also another name for east. (It also means very important ~ noble ~ highborn ~ cosmic being in Proto-Turkic and the words Hun and OnOgur are probably related with this)

önem: importance

önemse: to value, to give importance

-------------

değer (value) < deg (cost, worth, to cost, to touch

somehow I think also related with  tek: single, solidarity, uncountable amount (~infinite) (which in turn should be related with Tengri  (God) and also teker (wheel) and çevre (nature, surroundings)


----------



## ThomasK

I am impressed... It is quite intriguing how different words or no, meanings are interconnected etymologically [not quite sure whether I put it perfectly correctly]: honour and holiness, front and east, worth and cost, cost and touch... But I recognize some links in Dutch, I think, I could imagine some parallels. (Thanks.)


----------



## mataripis

Value is another form of importance so in Tagalog it is "Kahalagahan". I value health/ health is important to me.= Mahalaga sa akin ang kalusugan. or May kahalagahan sa akin ang kalusugan.


----------



## ThomasK

OK, Mataripis, but how about these :_kahalagahan; bale; balor; halaga; kabuluhan; kapararakan; saysay, _which I found at a translation site? Importance seems quite justifiable, but how about the others?  And won't you be saying:_ I attach importance to importance _???


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> OK, Mataripis, but how about these :_kahalagahan; bale; balor; halaga; kabuluhan; kapararakan; saysay, _which I found at a translation site? Importance seems quite justifiable, but how about the others?  And won't you be saying:_ I attach importance to importance _???


OK. the other words you found in Google translation are common to me except Balor and bale (These are slang or coined from other dialect.) Bale is " maybe or near what you mean". Halaga is sometimes the cost (measurement-computed), Kabuluhan is common in the assessment of words/what you did.Kapararakan is used to say/describe the quality of works or news or sayings. Saysay is also significance of non scripted and scripted sayings/doings. But when using Kahalagahan (halaga as root word) it is the significance or importance. No doubt it has importance . Here are samples how i use some the given words you posted. 1.) Ang halaga ng bilihin ay patuloy sa pag taas dahil sa pagdami ng tao.(The cost of commodities continue to rise/go up due to increasing numbers of consumers.) 2.) May kabuluhan ba ang batas na ito? (Is there any significance with this law/bill?) 3.) Marami sa sinasabi nila ay walang kapararakan.(The words they are saying are void). 4.) Saysay is importance that serve as catalyst pattern for other issues/talks/works.That is why there is Kasaysayan (History).  May saysay ang ginawa niyang panukala.( His suggestions have significance ) 5.) About: I attach importance to importance.  I think in Tagalog it is simply : Kalakip nito ang kahalagahan niya. and i think in english it is " Its written importance/significance are attached/included...


----------



## ThomasK

mataripis said:


> OK.  Here are samples how i use some the given words you posted.
> 1. Ang halaga ng bilihin ay patuloy sa pag taas dahil sa pagdami ng tao.(The cost of commodities continue to rise/go up due to increasing numbers of consumers.)
> 2.  May kabuluhan ba ang batas na ito? (Is there any *significance *with this law/bill?)
> 3. Marami sa sinasabi nila ay walang kapararakan.(The words they are saying are v*oid)*.
> 4.) Saysay is importance that serve as catalyst pattern for other issues/talks/works.That is why there is Kasaysayan (History).  May saysay ang ginawa niyang panukala.( His suggestions have s*ignificance )*
> About: _I attach importance to importance_.  I think in Tagalog it is simply : _Kalakip nito ang kahalagahan niya_. and i think in english it is " Its written *importance/significance *are attached/included...



Interesting that importance,significance and value seem to be translations of one word or concept. But if one talks about safety, cooperation, health, ..., then we call them values. What will you call them then? it must be a word that has a plural...

I  just hope some of those values help people in the Philippines at this time !


----------

